
Mistakes You Apparently Just Have to Make Yourself - JoshTriplett
https://medium.com/@mcfunley/mistakes-you-apparently-just-have-to-make-yourself-cc2dd2bfc25c
======
JoshTriplett
I can vouch for at least 9 of these personally. The list is worth reading, if
only to self-evaluate how many you've already gone through, and recognize if
you're diving headlong into another one.

